# Jelly Palm Wine



## Guapo (Jan 2, 2010)

A Newbie here. I can't seem to find a recipe for Jelly Palm Wine. There
are lots of "Jelly" recipe's online, but none for wine. So, I decided
to wing it. Last fall I picked some fruits from my palm tree. I would
welcome any comments about what I should do, shouldn't have done, etc
with this recipe. Thanks In Advance Here's what I did:

Clark's Jelly Palm Wine

for three gallons

Began 11/7/09

9 1/4 lbs. Jelly Palm Fruit, picked, washed, frozen, thawed and crushed
and added to mesh bag.
Water to 3 gal. mark
3 crushed campden tablets
2 1/2 tsp pectic enzyme
3 tsp nutrient
3/4 tsp tannin (grape)
1 tsp yeast energizer
13 1/2 cups sugar (brought S.G. to 1.80
3 tbsp Acid Blend (brought to .65)
__________________________________

11/8/09 tossed 1 pkg Lalvin 71B-1122 

__________________________________

11/11/09 No fermentation
added energizer and nutrient and tossed Cote des Blancs
and whoa Nelly! Began an active fermentation.
__________________________________

11/13/09 Sg @ 1.45 in AM, and at 1.25 in PM. Racked (thru filter funnel) to carboy
Lots of junk to clear. Lees, pectin

___________________________________

12/23/09 Racked and added some Sparkaloid as there was so much stuff
clouding the wine. Looked like a very pulpy orange juice.
___________________________________

12/27/09 Degassed and added a tad more sparkaloid. Nearly clear now.
Putrid smell emanating from carboy during racking.

___________________________________

1/1/10 Very clear, smell is almost gone. Real aroma of fruit begining.
Pretty clear color, Golden Orange.

***** Update****03/13/2011

This wine is remarkable (IMHO) It does need to age in bottle a full year.


----------



## Guapo (Jan 2, 2010)

Pindo Palm Fruits (Jelly Palm)


----------



## Goodfella (Jan 2, 2010)

I have never heard of this stuff Guapo.


Have you tasted a finished wine using it?


----------



## Guapo (Jan 2, 2010)

No I haven't. I saw the Pindo Palm in a Tropical Fruit Tree book that I bought. I said to myself, "That's that nasty tree out front that I've been trimming for 8 years" and then said, "All this time I coulda been makin' wine wif-it, and instead I been haulin' off and burning it". So, after a little searchin and scratchin, I decided to try it. It smells and tastes wonderful (Must), but then during secondary ferm, shuuuu-weeeee. Stank!!! Now it's getting a nice smell back. Taste? hmmmm, kinda like a mix-match of all things tropical. Some nuances of banana, mango, and pineapple.


----------



## Goodfella (Jan 2, 2010)

Sounds good man. Definitly worth trying!!!


----------



## Guapo (Jan 2, 2010)

Here's an article from the Mobile Press Register if anyone is interested:

"http://blog.al.com/living-press-register/2009/08/sweet_tart_free_the_fruit_of_t.html"


----------



## vcasey (Jan 2, 2010)

Apparently the Queen Palm falls into the same category and I just had my boys cut the seed cluster off last week and they were ripe! Well that sure gives me something else to think about and more experiments to try. How much fiber was there in the fruit? 
VC

I also have a couple of Roebellinii Palms and they are a type of date tree!


----------



## Guapo (Jan 2, 2010)

</span>Just be sure Vcasey as some are edible and some aren't!





They are very fibrous, and not extremely desirable to eat (for me anyway), and have a seed inside that takes up a good portion of the fruit.

I found this: 



The Queen Palm is found in mostly subtropical areas. It's very popular as an ornamental tree and much used in urban landscaping.
However, the fronds die early and must be pruned to keep the tree
visually pleasing. The sheaths of the pruned fronds remain on the tree
for several months and are an ideal breeding place for snails and
caterpillars. Its leaves and inflorescences are used as cattle fodder, specially for milking cows. Its fruits are edible,</font> being sought by birds, as well as by mammals, including some wild canids, such as the Pampas Fox<sup id="cite_ref-1">[</span>2]</span></sup> and the Crab-eating Fox.<sup id="cite_ref-2">[</span>3]</span></sup>


<sup id="cite_ref-2"></span></sup>

<sup id="cite_ref-2"> UPDATE! DO NOT EAT THE QUEEN PALM </font>(according to this Jelly Palm Video:</font> "</span>[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SB35TeqeNYQ"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SB35TeqeNYQ"[/ame]
</sup> 

<t></t><t></t><table cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><t><tr><td><div style="width: 155px;"><div style="padding: 36px 0pt; width: 150px;">




Inflorescence and infructescence


</td>
<td>
<div style="width: 155px;">
<div style="padding: 13px 0pt; width: 150px;">
<div style="margin-left: auto; margin-right: auto; width: 120px;">






Ripe fruit

</td></tr></t></table>


----------



## vcasey (Jan 2, 2010)

Yes on further research I think I'll just continue to eliminate the seed clusters for both. Oh well, one less experiment.
VC


----------



## Bill B (Jan 3, 2010)

Guapo, I have made wine from the PINDO Palm (jelly palm) and it came out great. My recipe was about the same as yours. I thought of adding some other fruit next time maybe some (persimmon or leeks) I emailed Jack Keller and he said he didn't have a recipe but if I had a good one to e mail it to him. IIll be playing with this one this summer as I get plenty of fruit from my three palms.


----------



## Guapo (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks Bill B. If you would be so kind as to let me know your changes, I would be grateful. I will post the final outcome on here when it's ready also. My E-mail address should now be activated under my "profile"

My 3 Gal batch (notice the Pindo Palm Tree outside):


----------



## Goodfella (Jan 3, 2010)

Thats looking sweet!!!


Good picture


----------



## Brenda D (Aug 16, 2010)

Guapo.... Did you know that your recipe for Jelly Palm Wine is the only one I could find on the entire WWW? I followed it to a tee except I did not have to add so much of the acid blend. I screwed up taking some readings and did not add it until the second day. (I'm new and know nothing about making wine) Day 3 my tartaric reading was 70 with 4.48 acid. This seemed a good reading for white grapes but was high for fruits but as I had nothing to go by I shall have to live with it.

I am flying by the seat of my pants but many on here has been helpful so far. At the rate the SG is dropping (or do you say rising) my first batch will be ready for the secondary tomorrow which will be day 5. I did not know that most recipes called for a glass carboy during the second fermenting so I will have to rack it to another fermenting bucket. I would so like to be able to watch and see whats going on. I ordered some glass carboys from the Toy Store today so I will have them for the next go round. I am guessing I am going to have to rack several times before this stuff clears for bottling.

Thanks so much for the info you shared in making this wine. As I said in my very first post "I don't know "Nuthing"


----------



## ASAI (Aug 17, 2010)

I thought some one with more experience in fruit wine would jump in before now. There is no need to rack if you are going to rack to another plastic bucket. The object of first racking is to have a smaller head space while still enough fermentation to generate a co2 blanket. Many are now, (at least for kit wines) just leaving in the primary plastic bucket until completed. You can also wait for several days until your glass carboys arive.


----------



## fivebk (Aug 17, 2010)

Just make sure the lid is locked down and an airlock is in place

BOB


----------



## Brenda D (Aug 17, 2010)

Maybe I should not have called it racking as I have been stirring twice daily so there was not much sediment in the bottom. I really just needed to squeeze out the juice from my bag and moved it to another bucket as most of the instructions I have read said to do.

I have about 5 inches of head space in the second bucket now and have attached the airlock (not sure that I have done this right) I posted a question about this over in the Equipment forum. If I get any of this stuff right I really need to re-write the instructions for the company I ordered this stuff from (I have since learned of the Toy Store and ordered more things I need from George) I as a beginner needed step by step instructions on how everything worked.

Do you guys think I should leave things alone in the secondary bucket or move it to a glass carboy when it is delivered.

Thanks again all!


----------



## fivebk (Aug 17, 2010)

Move it to the glass carboy. 
If it is done fermenting ( SG .998 or less ) make sure the carboy is full to within 3 inches of the bung. If the SG is above that then leave a little more headspace. 
DEFINITLY MOVE IT TO GLASS!!!

BOB


----------



## Brenda D (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks Bob...so I am assuming that it is not going to hurt anything at all to transfer at this early stage. Today is day 5 and after the transfer today, I was not supposed to do anything else for 3 weeks. 

When I transfer it to the glass carboy I assume (again) that I take the sediments with the liquid if it is not through fermenting? My carboys probably won't be here until early next week.

(I am so glad there are patient people here)


----------



## fivebk (Aug 17, 2010)

Do not transfer to glass unless your SG is under 1.020.

If it's not done fermenting transfer everything.

By early next week your wine should be close to being done. Check the SG on a regular basis.It's the only way to tell how far along in the fermentation process your wine is.

BOB


----------



## Brenda D (Aug 17, 2010)

It was about 1.028 this morning. It is still fermenting I can hear it fizzing when I put my ear against the bucket. 

My hubby found this on Craigs list today and is on the way to get it. He wants to try brewing beer too and I will have a carboy this evening! 

Craigs List


----------



## Guapo (Aug 17, 2010)

Hey Brenda! My jelly palm wine is aging. It had a great taste, but a foul odor after-taste (bad breath) we will let it age another 3 to 6 months before we try it again. I'm sure it will get better.


----------



## fivebk (Aug 17, 2010)

You could go ahead and transfer it sometime tommorow just make sure you leave enough space at the top so it doesn't overflow while fermenting.

BOB


----------



## Brenda D (Aug 18, 2010)

Guapo... I am glad to hear you did not have to pour it down the drain! I transferred mine to a glass carboy last night and used another airlock that came with a beer kit my hubby bought and I had bubbles in the airlock. I was so excited to see this. I know it is going to take a long while to clear. Right now it looks like a big jug of orange juice sitting on the counter. As soon as I can figure out how to post a picture I will do so.


----------



## dzachareas (Aug 18, 2010)

Brenda D said:


> It was about 1.028 this morning. It is still fermenting I can hear it fizzing when I put my ear against the bucket.
> 
> My hubby found this on Craigs list today and is on the way to get it. He wants to try brewing beer too and I will have a carboy this evening!
> 
> Craigs List




Your husband must try brewing beer! It has a much faster payoff, you can drink it sooner and it is amazing! I started with beer and then moved over to wine and mead. Brewing beer is still my favorite though, maybe because I'm impatient. Having beer that I made to drink helps me to leave the wine and mead alone. A couple of books for him are The Complete Joy of Homebrewing by Charlie Papazian and How to Brew by John J Palmer. It's a little more time intensive on the front end but so rewarding.


----------



## Brenda D (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks DZ we will certainly be starting a batch soon!

Do you use the kits or do you buy all the ingredients and use the recipes. We are going to be just as lost on beer making as we were the wine, although just looking at some of the things, it looks a little more simple. At least the beer equipment he purchased explained how to read the hydrometer and attach the airlock. My beginners wine kit assumed you knew this!...LOL


----------



## dzachareas (Aug 18, 2010)

I started with the kits, and they are great! I make my own recipes now as he will too once he gets the hang of it. The kits are nice because they usually have very detailed instructions on how and when to add ingredients to the boil, and when to transfer and bottle. They do not usually contain instructions on the airlock and such but either of the books will and more. The kits are a great place to start though, I would recommend them to anyone.


----------



## dzachareas (Aug 18, 2010)

Also, the process is pretty similar, only, don't aerate the beer once it has started fermenting! Don't stir or anything, just leave it be. After brewing for a couple of years and then moving to wine I found wine very easy and quick to prepare, almost boring. Now I really enjoy the ease of making wine and the payoff is excellent! Expect to spend a little more time when making beer, you should boil the wort for at least an hour, the instructions with the kit will specify how long and when to add certain ingredients like the hops along the way because they don't all get boiled for 60 minutes. With wine, its easier because you just mix everything together and let it go. Beer is very easy, but I was spending a couple of hours brewing on brew day, but its a lot of fun so I don't mind. Now that I have moved to all grain brewing, it's a half day affair for me, but so much fun. I'm excited for you guys, you'll love it, enjoy!


----------



## Guapo (Mar 13, 2011)

JELLY PALM UPDATE!

Today I chilled two bottles of Jelly Palm wine (Recipe Above) that I thought was to be poured out, due to the pungent aroma that it had. It is FABULOUS!!!! I am thrilled to find it to be a very good wine (In my humble opinion) 

This was bottled on Feb. 15, 2010 and today is March 13, 2011
(13 months aged) after being in the carboy for about 6 months. 

Always glad to report success when facing disaster. I will definately make this again!


----------



## kma (Jul 17, 2015)

Guapo:

I have been trying to communicate with you. I don't live far from you if you are still in Robertsdale. I am trying to make some Jelly Palm Wine and I following your recipe. I would like to meet you. 
Thanks
Karl Andrews


----------



## Stonehinge12 (Sep 30, 2017)

*Pindo Palm Wine*

I am new to this and wine making. Anyone have a recipe for pindo palm wine? All i see are comments not an actual recipe for wine.

Thank you


----------

